# How to tell if your 65 GTO had a dash pad?



## SLSTEVE (Dec 8, 2020)

I bought a 65 basket case from a painter that took the car as payment from a customer, and he had no hand in the disassembly, so he can’t help with this question. How to tell if your 65 GTO came with a dash pad? There are only two holes in the dash that look like something was sticking into them, but are two holes enough to fasten the dash pad to the dash? Has me bamboozled...
Steve


----------



## Jerry H. (Mar 19, 2020)

If those two holes are above the glove box, then yes it came with a dash pad.


----------



## SLSTEVE (Dec 8, 2020)

Thanks Jerry. I will have to look at the dash next time I get up there. Car is still at the painter’s.


----------

